# 

## Sima-vesna

.

 ,  ,   (  . , -)

 ,  

 .

          , .

     .

----------


## 1

,   .     .   ,     ?

----------


## Sima-vesna

,  .    ,   . 
 ,  , .     .

----------


## 1

-         .   ,  ,      .

----------


## Sima-vesna

"" ?    ?

----------


## 1

,    .
, ,     - ,    .
    ,  .
     ,    .
     - , ,     .  ,  , ,      -    , ,  ,   .
    -   .  ,     ,     . 
    .        .
 ,   ,      .    .

----------


## Sima-vesna

, ..     ..         ..

----------


## 1

:Smilie:

----------

